# where are all the case collectors



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Things sure seem quiet here on the case side. Those that jnow me from the other site I collect mostly Case tractors from 1944-1959. Last summer I try to get all my better tractors in one row. I had all my Case, then my IH Moccormicks and last my other orange one the Allis WC. Hope you all enjoy the picture.


----------



## Old_Nodaker (Nov 1, 2003)

Nice line up :thumbsup: I take it the JD's aren't your's, else of course they'd be in the front row. I spent my youth on a WD6, have hated red ever since. 

Never was many Cases in this part of the country. Never had the dealerships like JD & IH had back then.


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

glad to see you made it caseman welcome to tractor forum


----------



## archyb2 (Sep 25, 2003)

*case info*

Caseman
My cousin just bought a Case S hand clutch we don't know much about them can you give us any info Yrs of manufacture , hp, etc.
also it has a hyd system attached to the pto it works from side and there is a shaft on the other side and threaded openings is that a second outlet
Archie


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

The Case S was made from 1941-1952 with a total of 8390 made. Is is about 22 belt hp and 17? drawbar. Depending on the year yours was made depends on production for that year. To determine the year there should be a 7 didgit serial number on the right side by the gauges, Example would be 5422667 is a 1950 model, subtract 4 from first 2 digits, 5422667-4 = 50. The serial number is also located on the rear engine flange I beleive is on the left side by the air cleaner. All the Case S's had the hand clutch and should be a wet clutch. The S was priced at 845.00 on steel and 990.00 on rubber in 1944. If you need additional information please email me.
caseman-d:xmas: :driving: :cpu:


----------



## archyb2 (Sep 25, 2003)

Thanx for the reply Caseman 
That's what we were looking for I'll probably have more questions later.
Archie


----------



## BNG (Dec 18, 2003)

Nice line of tractors Caseman. I have a Case size RC. The engine still turns but I have my Farmall to keep me busy. Have any ideas on how to post it for sale? Are there tractor magazines?

Thanks

BGN
A couple of magazine you might try are Antique Power or Old Abe News. I used to subscribe to Antique Power but it's been a couple of years. Old Abe I don't know anything about them. Antique Power has a 1-800-767-5828 for subscription and 1-937-767-1433.

You may also list it on this site in the classified section of this site. There are other sites that you may try listing them on. Now if you was in the north eastern part of CO I might have been interested. Good lick with it.
caseman-d


----------



## BNG (Dec 18, 2003)

Are any of you Case collectors interested in this RC? If so, let me know. I live in Southeastern Colorado. 

The engine is not frozen.arty:


----------



## BNG (Dec 18, 2003)

Are any of you Case collectors interested in this RC? If so, let me know. I live in Southeastern Colorado.


----------

